# Intro to BC Interior



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

SBK said:


> I've read great things about Revelstoke on this site but am a little leery that the terrain is a bit advanced for us. My GF and I are both pretty solid intermediate boarders and if there is no fresh snow prefer long groomed runs that are blue or moderate black.


I haven't hit Revy, but hope to this season.

I was in your situation last year. Solid intermediate/lower advanced rider, but all on the East Coast. I was nervous about the Interior BC terrain being too much for me and we were planning to go to Kicking Horse (which has lots of steep). 

I had a blast! Yeah, there are lots of steeps that I didn't ride, but there were lots that I did. There was lots of everything. I spent a week, never got bored, but still only hit 35-40% of the place.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow there is a lot of steep terrain at Kicking Horse! It does look like a bigger mountain that Revelstoke with some long blue runs from top to bottom.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Been meaning to head up to Kelowna and check out Big White sometime, other option is Kamloops and Sun Peaks but need to research more as well. Have heard Big White is better later in the season when it clears up a bit...
Also had an offer to head to Apex, could a nice quieter pow option. Think its smaller but yeh, i'm taking out a hole in my ass as of now


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

SBK said:


> Wow there is a lot of steep terrain at Kicking Horse! It does look like a bigger mountain that Revelstoke with some long blue runs from top to bottom.


The thing is that those top to bottom runs are long! And Revy is even longer (another 600m of vert?) A good day at KH was 6-8 top-to-bottom with maybe a couple of laps at the top (3 or 4 in the morning, lunch, 3 or 4 in the afternoon, rubber legs, beer)

We never repeated a run for the first 3 days of our week there (except the one that took us back to our chalet) We started to repeat some later in the week simply because we wanted to, not because we'd done them all.

You're not going to run out of terrain that you're comfortable with in only a few days.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

The trail map is deceiving, Revy is pretty big, 1,700M of vertical and a longest run that is 15.2km. Didn't realize it was so big. I assumed the quads were short runs but they are big. Seems like an awesome place, never have expereienced a true epic powder day, we get heavier snow most of the ime in th Cascades.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

When are you traveling out abouts, what month. Sun Peaks is super sick! great terrain and some sweet stuff! Great blue terrain and the blue/black runs are great, lots to choose from, epic glades, solid bowl riding, tree runs, rolling blues, dope terrain park, fun black runs, depending on the month you can find some good shit anywhere


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

We are pretty flexible and would like to hear what you think is the a good time to come. 

We have been to a few resorts in Washington, Oregon, Utah plus Whistler-Blckcomb the last few years and have yet to hit a true dry powder day so whatever gave us the best chance is when we would like to go.

We have been getting a great deal to board Mt. bachelor the last two years and would like to do that again if the same deal is available. We can probably swing one more longer trip of 5-6 days with 3-4 spent on the slopes.

I've heard of Red, Fernie, Sun Peaks, Silverstar, Apex, Big White and a few others but other than talking to rep's at the snow show and looking at their websites I don't know much about them. 

Revy seems to get a lot of props on this site and looks great on a lot of levels, we can get there in a day by car, not crowded and apparently get a lot of dry snow. Our concern was that there wouldn't be enough moderate terrain for us but it looks like that is not the case.

We're open to suggestions of any resorts. Our snow show is in 2-1/2 weeks and most of the BC resorts will be there offering up package deals so I would like to have a plan with options.

Thanks again for all the feedback, super stoked for the season to begin.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

revy is "big" in the sense that you can go from the nice snow at the top to the crap slush at the bottom of the valley


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

if you want powder day man up and hit revy. IT will make you a better rider and almost guaranteed pow.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok, so if we man up what month(s) typically have the best conditions?

With another La Nina supposedly coming does this affect anything up there?

We had terrible conditions for most of January and February here in the Cascades and then the snow machines got turned on in March and the snow came by the ton.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

All winter is really good pow up there. January and March are usually the 2 biggest snow months (but everything is different year to year of course). La Nina does enhance the snowfall.
Don't forget about Castle mountain... it flies under the radar but has some awesome steeps and gets blown in with dry pow often. You could pretty much put it in the same class with Revy, KH, Whitewater, Fernie.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks, those are probably our two best choices timewise. Did the La Nina affect the early season up there like it did down here?

We'd like to head up there late January if it works out for us and push our Bachelor trip back to March. Last year with the La Nina they had a stretch of weeks without significant snowfall in mid-January through mid-February. We spent 4 days on mostly icy groomers there last year.

I'd looked at Fernie and Nelson Whiteater) before, but yours and other posts about Revy got us thinking in that direction.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Whitewater and Revy get the most snow. Fernie gets a lot, but more rain than other places in the Kootenays. There is a new lift at Fernie this year and it opens up a ton of great advanced terrain... check it out. Castle & Kicking Horse don't get as much, but still a good amount and their terrain is steep.
Last year was a very slow start to the season (still started at normal date) but once Christmas came it basically didn't stop snowing till May... or June up top. Being a La Nina year, the temps were a few degrees lower so we only had about 2 days of rain total in town... plenty of top-to-bottom powder days.
Any time in January is a pretty good bet for chest deep.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

chupacabraman said:


> Whitewater and Revy get the most snow. Fernie gets a lot, but more rain than other places in the Kootenays. There is a new lift at Fernie this year and it opens up a ton of great advanced terrain... check it out. Castle & Kicking Horse don't get as much, but still a good amount and their terrain is steep.
> Last year was a very slow start to the season (still started at normal date) but once Christmas came it basically didn't stop snowing till May... or June up top. Being a La Nina year, the temps were a few degrees lower so we only had about 2 days of rain total in town... plenty of top-to-bottom powder days.
> Any time in January is a pretty good bet for chest deep.


That sounds awesome!

May have to rent a powder board if it is that deep when we come.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I have got to renew my pass port (thanks so much US TSA) and make a trip up. When I lived in Spokane, I used to go up to the Fording Coal mines near Elkford and drove past Fernie every week. Same thing for Whitewater and Red Mountain. I want to take a week and ride the Kootenays!!!!


Got my "enhanced" drivers license at my last renewal so I wouldn't have to renew my passport to go to Canada and Mexico, a lot cheaper.

you know those Canadians are dangerous, got to keep an eye on them.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Being that I have lived in the interior my entire life, I can say _all_ the hills here can have great pow days/weeks. If one hill is getting pow most of em probably are. I think you just have to get lucky, it really varies. Last year was awesome, 2 years before that, terrible.

I live in Vernon atm and ride Silver Star, it can get some great pow and is a nice hill for intermediate riders. If you decide on Silver Star PM me and I'll show you around the hill. Big white is similar but more open bowls. Revelstoke I have hit a few times and enjoyed, my b/f didn't like it as much as more of a beginner as there was only steep tree runs or flatter trails to get down. I loved it though as I really enjoy tree runs. My b/f prefers open bowls. He's now an intermediate had the best time at Red Mountain on a pow day, only issue was very low visibility. The fog was the worst I have ever encountered. One of the chairs on that hill scared the shit out of me.
Sun peaks is also a great hill, very open as well.
If you head to the Kootenays you could try out Phoenix Mountain for a day as a warmup, it's a cute little hill in between Grand Forks and Greenwood on the way to Red Mountain or Whitewater. 
There's also Kimberly which I have heard good things about but haven't made it to.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

So many choices. We'd probably have fun whereever we went as long as it isn't crowded or icy. We're not usually big on tree runs but will do it if it there is fresh snow and it's not too steep. You guys have a ton of options up there. I'm just excited that we are finally planning to go up there. I'd always gotten the impression that if you weren't advanced then there probably wasn't a lot for you. Hopefully this becomes an annual adventure north for us and we get to hit several resorts. Thanks for the invite, if we head your way I'll PM you.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Most definitely!



born in the usa

born in the usa
...

born in the usa

born in the usa

born in the usa

born in the usa

born in the usa

born in the usa
...

born in the usa

born in the usa

born in the usa

born in the usa

born in the usa

born in the usa
....


born in the usa


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

John Candy was born in the USA?


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Bones said:


> John Candy was born in the USA?


Negatory (10)



> Candy was born in the suburban town of Newmarket, Ontario, son of Sidney James Candy and his wife Evangeline (Aker) Candy. He was raised in a working-class Roman Catholic family.[2] His grandmother was Polish.[3] Candy graduated from Neil McNeil High School, an all-boys Catholic public[4] school in Toronto, where he played Canadian football.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

How does Panorama compare to Fernie/Revelstoke?

We were at Fernie last season (Mid-Late Jan 2011) and had 2-3 days of snow. The Rest unfortunately were a bit dry. We still found some awesome snow, and all had a good time. Their peak was open for 2 of the days and we definitely took the opportunity.
We had riders of entry-intermediate to Advanced riders/skiers, but all had a good time. 

This year we're looking for more pow, and my eyes are set on Panorama or Revy. 
Revy being more expensive though for mid-late Feb.

Suggestions?


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Panorama blows unless you like riding ice. They got a pretty nice resort set up but thats about it. 

You'll love Revy if you like to explore in the trees, they're groomed runs are just ok but they're known for some good pow. Kicking horse is where ya wann go if you like groomed trails with the option of exploring too. We do a big trip each year with about 20 people and everyone from beginners to experts always has a good time and this place gets some sick pow too. Mid to late jan is a really good time to go but its luck of the draw if you get dumpoed on or not. Fernie is a nice ride if you get dumped on but these guys have a shorter season than most, I went in late feb 2010 and it was so slushy all over we ended up riding a total of about 3 hrs on a 2 day trip. 

If you're coming down i'd hit up up Kicking horse and Lake louise which is about 45 mins from kicking horse and if you have time try out revy. Lake louise is not known for pow but if you like to bomb down groomed trails this is where you wanna go.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

stunt66 said:


> Panorama blows unless you like riding ice. They got a pretty nice resort set up but thats about it.
> 
> ... Kicking horse is where ya wann go if you like groomed trails with the option of exploring too. ...



That's a shame. It seemed like it was closer located to Revy and I assumed it would get plenty of similar snow.

KH is one option, but I've been reading on here that it gets a significant amount less snow than either Revy or Fernie?


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

romesaz said:


> That's a shame. It seemed like it was closer located to Revy and I assumed it would get plenty of similar snow.
> 
> KH is one option, but I've been reading on here that it gets a significant amount less snow than either Revy or Fernie?


Most of the time i can't be trusted but this time you can. Kicking horse will deliver!!!!! i'm so sure i'm willing to give out my personal address so you can come by if you have a shit day at KH


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah don't worry about KH.. it will deliver. Tones of steeps, plenty of (dry) pow, wicked groomed rollers (same with Revy), and great for touring. I love that place!!
Pano sucks, unless you're doing the 'family thing'... then it's good I suppose.
Best of the Kootenays (in order): Revy, KH, Whitewater, Castle, Fernie... everywhere else is way behind.
I'm pretty pumped up to ride Fernie's new lift & ridges.
It's funny when you live in Revelstoke - during the off season you always say "yeah let's go here... there... baker... fernie... etc" but then once the season is on you rarely leave because it's too f*cking good where you already are (and the highway might be closed lol)


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Alright chupacabraman, stunt66

Tell me more about KH!
It seems Revy is unlikely to happen this year as it's about $400-500 more expensive for each of us (that's a total of $2k). So it looks like Kicking Horse will be the likely winner of these two.

What's the terrain like? What are the best areas? Any hiking inbounds to some hidden trees? pictures?

Anything to watch out for? Keep in mind?
How close is the nearest town? I'm assuming the social scene isn't really big (don't worry, we're there to ride , but a bar or something would be nice to visit during the 7 nights!)

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

chupacabraman said:


> Yeah don't worry about KH.. it will deliver. Tones of steeps, plenty of (dry) pow, wicked groomed rollers (same with Revy), and great for touring. I love that place!!
> Pano sucks, unless you're doing the 'family thing'... then it's good I suppose.
> Best of the Kootenays (in order): Revy, KH, Whitewater, Castle, Fernie... everywhere else is way behind.
> I'm pretty pumped up to ride Fernie's new lift & ridges.
> It's funny when you live in Revelstoke - during the off season you always say "yeah let's go here... there... baker... fernie... etc" but then once the season is on you rarely leave because it's too f*cking good where you already are (and the highway might be closed lol)


How can you possibly say Red is way behind? I assume you left that out on accident.

It really comes down to what the conditions are like that day. The tiniest of resorts is awesome on a pow day.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

How much do currency exchange rates factor into your travel decisions? The US Dollar is trending down against the CAD, so if you're budget conscious it makes more sense to travel within the US rather than to Canada...


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Jenzo said:


> How can you possibly say Red is way behind? I assume you left that out on accident.
> It really comes down to what the conditions are like that day. The tiniest of resorts is awesome on a pow day.


Of course a pow day at a 'decent hill' would be better than an icy day at a 'sick hill' but comparing all aspects it just don't stack up as well. Much less snow, less alpine, less terrain, higher skier density. Some really good steep tree riding there though! I'm not saying it's a bad hill, actually quite the opposite - it's awesome!... but not as good as those others.




romesaz said:


> Alright chupacabraman, stunt66
> Tell me more about KH!
> What's the terrain like? What are the best areas? Any hiking inbounds to some hidden trees? pictures?
> Anything to watch out for? Keep in mind?
> How close is the nearest town?


Terrain is steep, with the only 'flat spots' being the basins of a couple bowls (which you generally don't really ride through anyway). Much more alpine terrain than Revelstoke (due to higher elevation) and therefore also a bit drier snow. Lots of great lift-accessed chutes - that's really what KH is all about. Fuez Bowl & Super Bowl are two of my favorite zones but I usually wait a bit until the easier accessible stuff starts getting tracked. Plenty of hidden stashes and tree pockets to find.
I was there for their best day to date (80+cm overnight on last day of Feb 2006) and it was ridiculous of course. I have some pics I could upload, but they'd be TINY if I post them on here.
Things to watch out for? I guess the usual big mountain stuff... avalanche & backcountry safety if going OB, tree well safety even inbounds, don't stop in blind spots, never ride into a closed area, etc.
Nearest town is Golden located right below the ski hill (about a 10 minute drive). It's kind of like Revy... a rustic blue collar logging & railroad town (used to be know as the biggest sausage-fest around but it's starting to loose that rep in recent years). There isn't much nightlife but there are definitely a few good bars that get the odd cool band in. Really though, expect everyone to be home and in bed by 10pm if snow is in the forecast. 
If you're going to KH, which is a great idea, you might as well make the 1.5hr drive to Revelstoke for at least one day (if the highway is open). Who knows when/if you'll be back in the area and have the chance to do it.
BTW I should mention I don't know KH near as well as I do Revy. I lived 7 years in Banff and rode KH maybe 20 times, compared to 200+days in Revelstoke, so maybe stunt66 or some others can chime in with some KH suggestions.



Listheeb21 said:


> How much do currency exchange rates factor into your travel decisions? The US Dollar is trending down against the CAD, so if you're budget conscious it makes more sense to travel within the US rather than to Canada...


Personally I don't think it makes any difference. Canada and US have had basically the same currency value for a few years now, and it doesn't look like that will DRASTICALLY change in the near future. I mean if you're comparing a $1000 vacation to a $1020 one... what difference does it make? Of course there's slightly cheaper gas & taxes in the states, but also 10x the population tracking out that pow 
One day I'll get down there to shred a few sick hills on my hit list such as Kirkwood and Jackson Hole. Baker is sick (but wet as f*ck). Bridger Bowl was a really good place too. Just don't injure yourself or get on the wrong side of the law in the states... scary stuff, glad I live up here!


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good point. I'm heading to Jackson Hole again this year, but have already started thinking of Revy for next year. This isn't related to the exchange rate, and maybe it was just the lodging option I looked at, but it cost more for 5 days lodging and lift tickets in Revelstoke than it did for flight, 8 nights lodging in Jackson, 5 of 7 day lift ticket and all taxes. Is it because it's very remote, or was I simply a jackass looking only at the slopeside options?


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Listheeb21 said:


> Good point. I'm heading to Jackson Hole again this year, but have already started thinking of Revy for next year. This isn't related to the exchange rate, and maybe it was just the lodging option I looked at, but it cost more for 5 days lodging and lift tickets in Revelstoke than it did for flight, 8 nights lodging in Jackson, 5 of 7 day lift ticket and all taxes. Is it because it's very remote, or was I simply a jackass looking only at the slopeside options?


I'm not sure if you factored in the cost of transport as whatnot, but when we were pricing out Jackson Hole or Park City (canyons), we were looking at about 2300-2500 per person coming from Toronto, Canada. Whereas Revelstoke was about 600-800 cheaper, and KH about 1k+ cheaper than travelling to the states.
I think Revy will be kept as an option for next year, or maybe after that. Definitely a place I want to check out. Jackson Hole is also on the list of places to board!


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

romesaz said:


> I'm not sure if you factored in the cost of transport as whatnot, but when we were pricing out Jackson Hole or Park City (canyons), we were looking at about 2300-2500 per person coming from Toronto, Canada. Whereas Revelstoke was about 600-800 cheaper, and KH about 1k+ cheaper than travelling to the states.
> I think Revy will be kept as an option for next year, or maybe after that. Definitely a place I want to check out. Jackson Hole is also on the list of places to board!


I got flight from Boston, 8 nights in a suite downtown (not slopeside), a 5 of 7 day lift pass and all taxes and transfers for $1320 each for two people. I never looked at flights to Canada, although I would like to check it one sometime. You should def check out JH. Well worth it, but not an easy place to get to.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

chupacabraman said:


> Of course a pow day at a 'decent hill' would be better than an icy day at a 'sick hill' but comparing all aspects it just don't stack up as well. Much less snow, less alpine, less terrain, higher skier density. Some really good steep tree riding there though! I'm not saying it's a bad hill, actually quite the opposite - it's awesome!... but not as good as those others.


But can you say Whitewater is better than Red, it's kinda boring. The season I did Red they had some great terrain and snow. If you are talking about backcountry that is another story but I thought we were talking about on piste. Just sayin'


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Chupacabraman nailed it. Theres a ton of riding options at KH so it comes down to what you like to ride and how crazy you wanna get. If youre traveling from far away you'd be crazy not to check out Revy(90 mins away or lake louise 45mins away). When you do come, try and stay at the glacier lodge becuase its literally right at the base of the gondola. Just stop at a grocery store before you check in and load up on food and drinks and you'll never have to get in your car again until you leave. We had all our meals here and nothing beats a nice home cooked lunch(females will be needed for this though lol). Theres a couple pubs on the hill but to be honest the sausagefest is always happenin. 

Hey Chupa, does your name have anything to do with that monster type creature? lol i watched some show on it last year lol


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

stunt66 said:


> Chupacabraman nailed it. Theres a ton of riding options at KH so it comes down to what you like to ride and how crazy you wanna get. If youre traveling from far away you'd be crazy not to check out Revy(90 mins away or lake louise 45mins away). When you do come, try and stay at the glacier lodge becuase its literally right at the base of the gondola. Just stop at a grocery store before you check in and load up on food and drinks and you'll never have to get in your car again until you leave. We had all our meals here and nothing beats a nice home cooked lunch(females will be needed for this though lol). Theres a couple pubs on the hill but to be honest the sausagefest is always happenin.
> 
> Hey Chupa, does your name have anything to do with that monster type creature? lol i watched some show on it last year lol


Since we're getting stuff organized by an agency, we won't have a car. So no way to drive anywhere. 
But with regards to food, that's the plan. And I don't mind cooking. We'll be 4 guys, but I can handle a knife and pan in the kitchen . 
We're not too crazy. We just love snow and a good time on the hills. Skills varies, and we rely more on confidence than speed haha. Slow if need be, but we'll get down and have a blast. 
Glacier is exactly where we're looking to book too, so it's good to know that access is quick to the hill.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Jenzo said:


> But can you say Whitewater is better than Red, it's kinda boring. The season I did Red they had some great terrain and snow. If you are talking about backcountry that is another story but I thought we were talking about on piste. Just sayin'


Yes that's how Whitewater used to be... boring/small/crappy in bounds with SICK backountry... until last year when they put in a new lift which opened up a bunch of great intermediate terrain that was always 'sidecountry' before. Now it's good really good in bounds, great backcountry, and still the most snow in BC. (well debatable with Shames and Powder King). Red is still a great hill, even though they average HALF the snow 



stunt66 said:


> Hey Chupa, does your name have anything to do with that monster type creature? lol i watched some show on it last year lol


You got it, haha! I pretty much picked it at random as a funny little tongue-in-cheek thing.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's a video of the patrol team at Kicking Horse doing some avalanche control work (aka Chuckin' Bombs) last season: 'Boom': Bombs, Avis, Kicking Horse & the Overture of 1812 | Powder Magazine


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Cool video. It looks awesome up there!


----------

